# Einfache Doku für S7 1500, Optimierte DBs, Simatic Net OPC UA Einrichten?



## LowLevelMahn (30 Dezember 2014)

Ich bekomme die Konfiguration einfach nicht hin - keine Verbindung

meine Umgebung

-TIA V13 (latest)
-frisches Projekt
-eine 1500er V1.6 mit einem "optimierten" DB
-Simatic Net OPC UA V12
-OPC Scout V10

ich orientiere mich an an der Dokumentation "PC-Station über OPC an S7-1200 anbinden"
http://cache.automation.siemens.com...0679_S7-1200_OPC_SIMATIC-NET_TIA-Portal_d.pdf

habe aber gelesen das die so nicht direkt auf die 1500er Anwendbar ist und ich bekomme keine Verbindung hin

hat jemand von euch eine einfache/praktische Anleitung dafür?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Dezember 2014)

Beherrscht dein OPC Scout überhaupt OPC UA? Ich meine der kann nur DA. Und Zugriff auf optimierte Bereiche ist so wie ich das verstanden habe nur über OPC-UA möglich.

Hier hat Siemens noch ein TIA-Beispielprojekt und Demo-OPC-UA-Client:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/42014088

Ich bekomme es aber nicht ans Laufen. Bei mir gibt es immer einen Zertifikatsfehler, ich habe das aber noch nicht weiter verfolgt wie man das behoben kommt.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (30 Dezember 2014)

> Beherrscht dein OPC Scout überhaupt OPC UA?



Ja kann er - ich hatte aber bisher nur mit einem schon konfiguriertem Projekt gespielt und wollte jetzt mal selber verstehen wie
die Einrichtung funktioniert

OPC UA Client/Server Code habe ich in ausreichender Menge - die funktionieren auch alle mit dem vor-konfiguriertem Projekt


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Dezember 2014)

Ein Punkt der in der Anleitung auf jeden Fall fehlt, ist den Zugangspunkt für S7ONLINE auf die Netzwerkkarte einzustellen. Bei der neuen Simatic-Net Version heißt das Programm etwas anders, zumindest irgendwas mit PC-Station einstellen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Dezember 2014)

Habs grad nochmal getestet. Ich habe zwar nur eine Fake-1500 hier, aber zumindest versucht der OPC-Server eine Verbindung zu dieser herzustellen. Die Anleitung für die 1200er kann auch für die 1500er verwendet werden.
Du musst auf jeden Fall einmal in die Konfiguration des OPC-Servers unter "OPC Tags verwenden" die Symbole entsprechend einstellen. Und dann die PC-Station neu laden. Ohne Symbole kann man aber auch im OPC Scout unter S7OPT die Station browsen. Es lässt sich ja die komplette Symbolik inkl. den benötigten Zugangsdaten online aus der CPU auslesen. Projektierte Symbole findet man unter S7SYM.

Die Schnittstelleneinstellungen erledigt man für den neuen Simatic.Net mit dem Programm "Kommunikations-Einstellungen". Dort unter Zugangspunkte gibt es S7Online, das musste ich zumindest einstellen.


----------

